# duda condensadores



## zapeitor (Jul 5, 2006)

hola, ahi va otra duda: la formula para saber el tiempo que un condensador tarda en cargarse es t = R . C no? pues para que tardara 60 segundos en cargarse necesitaria una resistencia de 100000 ohmnios y un condensador de 600 uF y eso no existe no? estoy hecho un lio... y otra cosa, para que vale un condensador cargado?? cuando se descarga puede hacer que algo este funcionando el tiempo que este descargandose??

saludos


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jul 5, 2006)

Efectivamente un condensador de 600 no existe pero uno de 470uf y una resistencia de 120k si ademas si quieres ajustarlo mas puedes utilizar una resistencia variable en serie con la de 120k.

Para que sirve un condensador cargado, pues para descargarlo..
imagina un circuito que gasta de golpe en pocos msegundos una gran cantidad de corriente, ya te puedes imaginar quien se la dara en ese momento.


Un ejemplo practico de carga y descarga en el integrado 555 arxiconocido por todo el mundo. Es un temporizador o tambien un generador de señal cuadrada.
Todo el se basa en la carga y descarga y a la dichosa formula t=RC.
El circuito espera que la tension sobre el condensador llege a un valor (pasados unos segundos de carga) y da una señal y empieza a descarar el condensador hasta que esta descargado y vuelve a cambiar la señal y asi indefinidamente.


----------



## zapeitor (Jul 5, 2006)

ok, si pongo un led en alguno de estos dos sitios funcionaria al descargarse el condensador?


----------



## Dario Vega (Jul 5, 2006)

El LED es un diodo y por lo tanto conduce en un solo sentido, según como se lo coloque o no cargará o no descargará. La ubicación correcta es esta:


----------



## zapeitor (Jul 6, 2006)

se puede saber el valor que tiene que tener la resistencia ( o si hay que ponerla) para que funcione el LED (es de 3mm)  
el LED estaria unos 5 segundos funcionando cuando se descarge el condensador no?


----------



## Dario Vega (Jul 6, 2006)

La formula para calcular la resistencia es:
 (Tension de fuente - Tension de LED) / corriente nominal de LED


----------



## zapeitor (Jul 6, 2006)

edito:

todo lo que habia escrito no vale 

gracias


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jul 6, 2006)

zapeitor dijo:
			
		

> edito:
> 
> todo lo que habia escrito no vale
> 
> gracias



Hola, parece que hay un error, recuerdo que la fórmula si es t=rc pero en cada tiempo se carga al 63....% entonces en 5 tiempos se carga casi al 99...%.

Eso quiere decir que hay que multiplicar por 5.

Pero lo que pasa es que el tiempo de carga y descarga es el mismo siempre y cuando la resistencia sea la misma, si le pone un led habrá una mayor demanda de corriente que durante la carga entonces no va a durar lo mismo descargándose que cargándose.

El capacitor se usa para cargarse y descargarse pero muy rápido, como para generar pulsos para disparar tiristores, hacer relojs...

Saludos


----------



## zapeitor (Jul 7, 2006)

e visto que los condensadores tienen una pata mas larga que la otra como los LED, eso quiere decir que hay que conectarlos con la pata larga por dodne va la corriente positiva como los LEDs do dsa igual??

otra cosa, el tio de la tienda me los a dado electroliticos porque decia que yo no habia especificado nada y que habia miles de tipos... (lo que yo habia especificado es que no fueran electroliticos) pasa algo?? (no son los de ese circuito)

saludos


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jul 7, 2006)

zapeitor dijo:
			
		

> e visto que los condensadores tienen una pata mas larga que la otra como los LED, eso quiere decir que hay que conectarlos con la pata larga por dodne va la corriente positiva como los LEDs do dsa igual??
> 
> otra cosa, el tio de la tienda me los a dado electroliticos porque decia que yo no habia especificado nada y que habia miles de tipos... (lo que yo habia especificado es que no fueran electroliticos) pasa algo?? (no son los de ese circuito)
> 
> saludos




El + largo es el (+) positivo y el - largo es el (-) negativo, además en el plastiquito hay una banda indicando el (-)

No importa que sea electrolítico mientras sea de mayor voltaje que el que va a suministrarle.

Saludos


----------



## zapeitor (Jul 7, 2006)

este es el circuito, pero para variar no funciona...   agradeceria la ayuda del que me diga que esta mal

saludos


----------



## zapeitor (Jul 8, 2006)

creo que esta mal porque en los condensadores tendria que estar el polo positivo donde el negativo pero no estoy seguro...

salduos


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jul 8, 2006)

zapeitor dijo:
			
		

> creo que esta mal porque en los condensadores tendria que estar el polo positivo donde el negativo pero no estoy seguro...
> 
> salduos



Bueno ese e sun detalle el + debe quedar con el + de la fuente.

Pero tal vez ni así logre ver encendido el LED , pero nada pierde con intentarlo .

Saludos


----------



## zapeitor (Jul 8, 2006)

pues no no e visto encendido el led... lo que pierdo es las ganas de intentarlo otra vez... todabia no e conseguido hacer ningun circuito que funcione (excepto el de encender un LED...) es deprimente mi moral va por los suelos...

saludos


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jul 8, 2006)

zapeitor dijo:
			
		

> pues no no e visto encendido el led... lo que pierdo es las ganas de intentarlo otra vez... todabia no e conseguido hacer ningun circuito que funcione (excepto el de encender un LED...) es deprimente mi moral va por los suelos...
> 
> saludos



No se desanime tan rápido , ya le había dicho yo que no creía que fuese a ver el led encendido.

Razón??? El led seguramente si prende pero descarga los capacitores tan rápido que no se alcanza a ver.

Un proyecto que le puede levantar el ánimo es controlar tal vez un led desde el PC, le interesa, es muy fácil, lo complicado es al programación.

Revise este link
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/view-poll3890.html 

O si quiere algo básico, compre un potenciómetro de 10k y póngalo en serie con el led y la batería, verá como puede cambiar la intensidad del led al girar el pot.

Saludos


----------



## zapeitor (Jul 8, 2006)

no definitivamente no se programar eso jeje algo del visual se por las clases del insti (acer una calculadora sencillita, un buscador, una agenda tipo las del movil para encontrar un contacto y buscar datos de el, etc) pero el link ese del programa ya hecho me sirve¿? en cualquier caso no creo que ma valla a salir esperare un poco mas antes de hacer ese.

saludos


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jul 8, 2006)

zapeitor dijo:
			
		

> no definitivamente no se programar eso jeje algo del visual se por las clases del insti (acer una calculadora sencillita, un buscador, una agenda tipo las del movil para encontrar un contacto y buscar datos de el, etc) pero el link ese del programa ya hecho me sirve¿? en cualquier caso no creo que ma valla a salir esperare un poco mas antes de hacer ese.
> 
> saludos



Jjaja, no sea pesimista, ahi expliqué todo para hacer su propio prgrama y también agregué ya compilados .

Pero si quiere primero pruebe con lo del potenciómetros.

Saludos


----------



## Nilfred (Jul 9, 2006)

EinSoldiatGott dijo:
			
		

> O si quiere algo básico, compre un potenciómetro de 10k y póngalo en serie con el led y la batería, verá como puede cambiar la intensidad del led al girar el pot.


Y tambien verá como el LED se apaga luego de alcanzar la mayor intensidad y nunca más vuelve a brillar...
Uhh, falta un resistencia en serie o se quema el LED al poner el pot. al mínimo... Si la batería es de 12v una resistencia de 1k en serie con el pot. y el LED.


----------



## Chico3001 (Jul 9, 2006)

Consejos.. quita la resistencia que va de la bateria al switch.. por que solo haces que tarden mas en cargar los capacitores.. mientras el voltaje de la bateria no sea mayor al de los capacitores no se van a quemar... simplemente se cargan al maximo.. 

Si quieres ver el led encendido mas tiempo necesitas mucha capacitancia en paralelo... y los capacitores mas grandes son electroliticos.. no dudes en poner 4 o 5 en paralelo de 1000uF o incluso 2200 uF a 16 V si tu bateria es de 12 V o menor.... 

Los unicos capacitores polarizados son los electroliticos y los de tantalio... asi que ten cuidado en verificar que tengan la polaridad adecuada o se pueden quemar... los electroliticos usualmente traen una banda en el costado con el signo (-) marcado... pero esto no es una regla.. me los he encontrado con el signo (+) marcado... tienes que colocar la pata (+) en direccion a la (+) de la bateria, y viceversa... 

El led tambien tiene polaridad... no te confies con la pata chica y la grande.. tampoco es una regla, lo que es mas correcto es que si vez el led de frente vas a notar que tiene un anillo alrededor de la base... y se achata justo encima de una patita, esa es la patita negativa del led... si lo conectas alrevez no va a funcionar tu circuito... 

Si te confundi no te preocupes... ese era el objetivo... 

Saludos...


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jul 9, 2006)

Nilfred dijo:
			
		

> EinSoldiatGott dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




jejej, buen consejo  gracias, me ha hecho reir, 

Saludos


----------



## zapeitor (Jul 10, 2006)

ok gracias por vuestro consejos, sobretodo los dos de chico 3001 en este y en el otro.

saludos


----------

